# 9.3 Bullet Mould?



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone know if there are any moulds available for 9.3 (.366) bullets?

Looking for something similar to the Lyman 366408......

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Cast Bullet Engineering (Australia) has a few designs.
http://www.castbulletengineering.bigpondhosting.com/photos/custom_009.htm

These guys were trying to work up a group buy for one a while back (Lee 6 cavity blocks) but I don't think it went anywhere.
http://castboolits.gunloads.com/showthread.php?t=25999

Mountain Molds will cut you a good quality, reasonably priced custom mold for anything you want to whip up using their online design program.
http://www.mountainmolds.com/

-na


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe Lyman sells mold blanks. If you have a friend that works in a machine shop he may be able to cut the cavities in it for you. 

Just yesterday I cut a .430 roundball mold for a friend. I've cut a bunch of different odd roundball sizes for him.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

bullets for my new CZ 550 9.3x62?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

A coworker has a 9.3x57 and is looking to cast some.

He called Lyman and they basically told him good luck. They actually told him about the few guys on castboolits and to try to hook up with them.

I will try to get in touch with the Aussies.

Keep the tips coming guys.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

do custom moulds reasonably. Might want to give them a call/e-mail.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Any of the more common 35 caliber rifle (or handgun) molds would be perfect for paper-patching up to .366.

Lee charges an extra $100 or so (set up fee) for the custom molds, no matter how many copies you buy up to 25. At 25 molds they waive the setup fee. The group buys over on Cast Boolits are designed to avoid this fee. There is another price discount on the molds themselves at 50 or more copies if you are a dealer/have a business license. If you don't need a 6 cavity mold and only want to buy one or two molds you are better off buying from Mountain Molds, NEI, LBT or CBE.

-na


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Lee likes to use aluminum to make many of their molds. With larger bullets aluminum can get hot and grow quite a bit larger pretty fast. Depending on the circumstances this may or may not be a problem. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. He has a few 338 and 358 moulds he is going to look into customizing. We found some measurements on a few sites and he has some ideas..


----------

